

This Is Why You Should Delete Facebook Permanently - rblion
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/06/06/delete-your-facebook-matthias_n_5460164.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular

======
01Michael10
I deleted my Facebook account a couple of years ago just as it was starting to
become really lame. Why people would want to chronicle their whole online and
offline existence is beyond me. No social networking at all anymore myself
except for Twitter but just read-only.

------
rblion
Posted it to start a new discussion about the state of Facebook. What do you
think happens next in social space?

